# Online -- Eberron Setting -- Playerless game seeking victims..er I mean PC's



## grymn (Jun 26, 2004)

This thread is for my upcoming Eberron Online Game....This first post will be edited as info changes or new info is introduced...

*Game Type*
Online Game using Klooge Werks software. http://www.kloogeinc.com/werks/index.htm. The top 4 characters submitted for my campaign will be allowed to access my game without need of a license (I will be picking up a 4 c;ient multi-license in the near future...for this camp and my future campaigns). After the initial four, up to two other characters may be allowed in the campaign (but they will require their own Klooge Werks client license in order to play....basically the four players who put the most thought and creativity into their character will get a free ride on the Klooge Werks gaming train  ).

*Campaign Setting*
The campaign will be set in Eberron (obviously) and will adhere pretty closely to the setting and metaplots developed within the Eberron Campaign Setting book. The campaign will start in the City of Towers, otherwise known as Sharn, and will progress from their depending on the actions of the PCs and the creative direction I decide to go as DM.

*How Do I Apply/Submit my character?*
All players will need to register with URL=http://www.thegamehub.com]www.thegamehub.com[/URL]. This is a free service and is actually a pretty nice resource for storing your characters (for my campaign or any other one).  This will give me, the DM, and yourself, the PCs, 24hr access to your character at all times...which will make it easier for me to update my files between games and for you to always have your character on hand. 
I will also be using thegamehub.com as a way of judging character submissions. Everyone interested should make a 1st level placeholder character, active that character, and then apply that character for my campaign, which is listed as "Eberron Tales". As soon as I see that you have replied, I will add your character to my gamehub campaign, which will give you access to my campaign specific data...at which point you can make your character...following the guidlines below.

*Character Creation Guidelines*
Follow the 3.5 Players handbook.....for the most part. Make the Character YOU WANT TO PLAY, I will adapt my adventures and campaign to the final class/race makeup of the party.....the traditional fighter/wizard/rogue/cleric party is not necessary...if it ends up being a rogue only party...so be it . I can adapt...as long as you are playing a character you will have fun with!! That is the primary goal...Fun 
1. Ability Scores can be generated by rolling 4d6, dropping the lowest one, and rerolling any 1's. Do this 6 times and place the results in whichever abilities you wish. (anyone who has already applied as of today..and has already rolled their Ability scores may roll using this method, if they had not previously, and select the better of the two sets.)
2. Character Races and Core Classes: All character races and core classes from the 3.5 Player's Handbook and the Eberron Campaign Setting are available for PCs.  The Hex Blade and Swashbuckler core classes  from The Complete Warrior are also available if you own that book. (Note: The core classes from the Expanded Psionics Handbook are also available.....though you will need a bacground element that explaines how you have come to the city of Sharn.) 
3. Skills & Feats: All skills and feats from the 3.5 Player's Handbook, The Eberron Campaign Setting book, and The Complete Warrior are avaiable.
4. PrC's and PC Advancement: All character advancement will be roleplayed...any PrC's you wish to take will need to be taken "In Game"... this can be done through email with me or actually in the course of a session....depending on the circustances. 
5. Books that will definatly be allowed include:

3.5 Player's Handbook
3.5 Dungeon Master's Guide
Eberron Campaign Setting
Expanded Psionics Handbook
The Complete Warrior
6. Books that will be introduced through the course of the campaign (depending on origin stories...some of these options will be avaialbe or character may know about them...I'll contact the player to let them know of any special knowledge or options available depending on their characters background):

Ghostwalk (WotC)
Fang and Fury (Green Ronin)
The Psychic's Handbook (Green Ronin)
The Complete Divine (WotC)
The Book of Exalted Deeds (WotC)
Other Material may be accepted.....DM's permission only.

[Note: If there are in availabe items that are needed for your character during creation, that is not already available on thegamehub after you are entered into my campaign let me know and I will add it ASAP......I am in the process of adding all the material that is available.]
*Additional Info*
I am also in the preliminary design phase of a website for my campaign (as well as eberron in general). I will be turning the sessions from this campaign into an ongoing storyhour column on the site (as well as on these boards and on EnWorld). The site will also be accepting any contributions for eberron material ion general (game mechanic material, fiction, art, etc..)

anything else...PM me or email me...


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Jun 26, 2004)

might i recommend you run the game on irc?

you'll be able to find players in #eberron on chat.psionics.net


----------



## grymn (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm not a big fan of irc...to be honest. I've really fell in love with the Klooge Werks software...and prefer that for online play. Its the closest I've found for getting that "getting together around a table" feel online. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## moticon (Jun 28, 2004)

*I'm interested in trying this out.*

Hi,

I'm interested in trying this out.  I do have several questions which perhaps will be worked out before we make final commitment such as :
 - Times when we play, how often, what if someone can't make it, etc.

Knowing these details are still to be determined, I went to the game hub site and registered as Moticon.  Let me know if there's anything else you need from me right now. I'll look over the campaign setting while waiting for links to your eberron database.  

I may also try to get my daughter to join your campaign so the two of us could play at the same time. We each have our own PC and we have broadband at our house.

Moticon


----------



## Byrons_Ghost (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm registered at the site with the same user name as the one I have here. Thanks!


----------



## Zephyrus (Jul 1, 2004)

I've registered as ZephyrusMK

Question, Have you gotten many inquiries yet? <their is not that many posts to this thread so it may or may not be a good indicator>. I've got several character concepts I've been wanting to play (I'm typically a DM so dont get to play much). Unfortunatly the one that i've put hte most thought into backgorund etc is the one that might be the most ... err.. complicated to include (A Dragon Deciple). I'm not certain (havent read my ECS book through cover to cover yet) how easily one would fit.  My other ideas are more generic but less thought out background wise (Cleric/Contempatlive, Rogue specialzing in Combat feinting or the one I'd love to do the most a Warforged Artificer). 

If you could suggest where I should direct my energies I'd greatly apprechiate it.


----------



## The LMS (Jul 1, 2004)

what day and times will you be playing?


----------



## starkad (Jul 1, 2004)

Very interested, but depends on what day/time you're intending to play.


----------



## Sidekick (Jul 4, 2004)

I'd be keen.  I've got a few quesions first.  When ie what time & what day,.  And also what time zone, I;m in New Zealand so I'm guessing that that rules me out but I thought that I'd check.


----------



## The LMS (Jul 4, 2004)

I singed up at the site as username artent


----------



## xenoss (Jul 5, 2004)

I signed up on gamehub as xenoss.

Please email me on details. (wilchan@shaw.ca)
Also, I am wondering if Complete Warrior classes are available, and the day of the week/time you plan on running the game.


----------



## grymn (Jul 5, 2004)

This first post will be edited as info changes or new info is introduced...


*Game Type*
Online Game using Klooge Werks software. http://www.kloogeinc.com/werks/index.htm. The top 4 characters submitted for my campaign will be allowed to access my game without need of a license (I will be picking up a 4 c;ient multi-license in the near future...for this camp and my future campaigns). After the initial four, up to two other characters may be allowed in the campaign (but they will require their own Klooge Werks client license in order to play....basically the four players who put the most thought and creativity into their character will get a free ride on the Klooge Werks gaming train  ).


*Campaign Setting*
The campaign will be set in Eberron (obviously) and will adhere pretty closely to the setting and metaplots developed within the Eberron Campaign Setting book. The campaign will start in the City of Towers, otherwise known as Sharn, and will progress from their depending on the actions of the PCs and the creative direction I decide to go as DM.


*How Do I Apply/Submit my character?*
All players will need to register with URL=http://www.thegamehub.com]www.thegamehub.com[/URL]. This is a free service and is actually a pretty nice resource for storing your characters (for my campaign or any other one).  This will give me, the DM, and yourself, the PCs, 24hr access to your character at all times...which will make it easier for me to update my files between games and for you to always have your character on hand. 

I will also be using thegamehub.com as a way of judging character submissions. Everyone interested should make a 1st level placeholder character, active that character, and then apply that character for my campaign, which is listed as "Eberron Tales". As soon as I see that you have replied, I will add your character to my gamehub campaign, which will give you access to my campaign specific data...at which point you can make your character...following the guidlines below.


*Character Creation Guidelines*
Follow the 3.5 Players handbook.....for the most part. Make the Character YOU WANT TO PLAY, I will adapt my adventures and campaign to the final class/race makeup of the party.....the traditional fighter/wizard/rogue/cleric party is not necessary...if it ends up being a rogue only party...so be it . I can adapt...as long as you are playing a character you will have fun with!! That is the primary goal...Fun 

1. Ability Scores can be generated by rolling 4d6, dropping the lowest one, and rerolling any 1's. Do this 6 times and place the results in whichever abilities you wish. (anyone who has already applied as of today..and has already rolled their Ability scores may roll using this method, if they had not previously, and select the better of the two sets.)

2. Character Races and Core Classes: All character races and core classes from the 3.5 Player's Handbook and the Eberron Campaign Setting are available for PCs.  The Hex Blade and Swashbuckler core classes  from The Complete Warrior are also available if you own that book. (Note: The core classes from the Expanded Psionics Handbook are also available.....though you will need a bacground element that explaines how you have come to the city of Sharn.) 

3. Skills & Feats: All skills and feats from the 3.5 Player's Handbook, The Eberron Campaign Setting book, and The Complete Warrior are avaiable.

4. PrC's and PC Advancement: All character advancement will be roleplayed...any PrC's you wish to take will need to be taken "In Game"... this can be done through email with me or actually in the course of a session....depending on the circustances. 

5. Books that will definatly be allowed include:

3.5 Player's Handbook
3.5 Dungeon Master's Guide
Eberron Campaign Setting
Expanded Psionics Handbook
The Complete Warrior

6. Books that will be introduced through the course of the campaign (depending on origin stories...some of these options will be avaialbe or character may know about them...I'll contact the player to let them know of any special knowledge or options available depending on their characters background):


Ghostwalk (WotC)
Fang and Fury (Green Ronin)
The Psychic's Handbook (Green Ronin)
The Complete Divine (WotC)
The Book of Exalted Deeds (WotC)
Other Material may be accepted.....DM's permission only.


[Note: If there are in availabe items that are needed for your character during creation, that is not already available on thegamehub after you are entered into my campaign let me know and I will add it ASAP......I am in the process of adding all the material that is available.]

*Additional Info*
I am also in the preliminary design phase of a website for my campaign (as well as eberron in general). I will be turning the sessions from this campaign into an ongoing storyhour column on the site (as well as on these boards and on EnWorld). The site will also be accepting any contributions for eberron material ion general (game mechanic material, fiction, art, etc..)


anything else...PM me or email me...


----------



## moticon (Jul 8, 2004)

*Tried to create Character*

Hi,

I tried to create a character for the Eberron campaign. My desire was to create a warforged Artificer, but the character gen tool didn't support any of that, so I made a dummy Monk and connected it to your game.

That character has not been approved yet, and it looks like you have lots of takers. 

Have you closed it out then?

Even if you have, I'd still like to know how to create an Eberron character in that web site.

Moticon


----------



## Neowolf (Jul 11, 2004)

I'd be interested, but it seems that so would half of EN World. 

If you've got any space though, I'd like to get in.


----------

